# Cycling Shoes - Size 42



## Harrier (1 Apr 2009)

Has anyone got a second hand pair of cylcing shoes (spd-sl) which are in decent condition for sale? Cheers


----------



## snapper_37 (2 Apr 2009)

Shame, I have but they are a 41..


----------



## Harrier (2 Apr 2009)

No worries, thanks for replying.


----------



## Miz (7 Apr 2009)

I have a selection.

Too many to give details now.
Will try to post soon.

What sort/performance level/price are you looking for/to pay ?

Alternatively pm me.

Thanks

Toni


----------



## jaynemum5 (7 Apr 2009)

hi looking for a trail gator seat post kit as just brought one out of the paper and it is missing this part cost on web almost as much as a new one 
or a tag a long or bike trailer
any one with one to get rid of 
or where to look thats cheep for parts 
thanks


----------



## Harrier (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks Toni. I managed to get a pair off ebay today. Thanks again for replies.


----------



## Harrier (10 Apr 2009)

Now sorted.


----------

